# Riteway Stapler



## tefer2 (Sep 13, 2009)

You must have bought some of their nuc boxes too!


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

A regular T50 stapler with 9/16" long staples, a small block of soft wood (to use as a backer - better than stapling into fingertips), and a pair of needle nose pliers to bend over the staple points (clinch them).

I assemble cardboard nucs and various sized riteway shipping cartons using this technique. It has worked quite well.


----------



## tefer2 (Sep 13, 2009)

I have the T-50 and will give the 9/16 a try. Anything's cheaper than $50.00 for the riteway and $20.00 for the staples.


----------



## Greg Lowe (Feb 3, 2012)

Buy the Riteway. Your time is worth it.


----------



## Oregonbeeman (Jul 12, 2011)

http://m.grainger.com/mobile/search/ecatalog/N-1z0dieb

Grainger has one for $26 and another for 31 similiar to the riteway stapler.


----------



## WilliamsHoneyBees (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks, any other thoughts?

-Dan


----------



## Ted n Ms (Apr 25, 2008)

Google (Salco P694.) $32.95 This is the sameone that mann lake has. You will also need 1/2'' staples. pstcr5019/12


----------



## Macduff (Jun 19, 2013)

Hot melt glue gun. Actually worked better than the stapler. Just need to hold it a bit while the glue dries - 5 to 10 seconds should do.


----------

